# Scottish Moral Theology



## Ruben100 (Feb 3, 2009)

Can someone explain to me what is Scottish Moral Theology?
Is there any threads on this topic??
thank you


----------



## Tim (Feb 4, 2009)

I'd like to know too...sounds interesting.


----------



## Rangerus (Feb 4, 2009)




----------

